# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Winstrol desma real or fake?

## xupypr88

What do yout think guys?

----------


## tommygunn1980

Look good to me

----------


## belva

Well, there are many fakes Desma around but this looks good. What I learnt is as a general rule is that once the winstrol rest for 24 hours it should be around 50% water 50% white powder so if your winstrol is in that position for 24 hours it's probabily real.
Anyway I found this link where they analise Winstrol Desma, you might want to have a look.
Winstrol Desma | JuicedMuscle.com

----------


## Itsmytime

thanks for the link belva helped with my search for winny

----------

